# October 2020 15k SPAM Thread



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this time we can actually reach 15k). The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me); and

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count;

total number of top page posts;

total number of times you can mock Matt267 PE

closest guess to the cut score without going over; and

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.

-Ganked from @NJmike PE cuz I'm impatient and want to spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

@RBHeadge PE Your last Friday this year is a special day for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Boo


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

This thread is more enjoyable this time spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2020)

huehuehue


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> This thread is more enjoyable this time spam


For you maybe.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> For you maybe.


You got this, sister!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE This is a perfect place to spam Moo pics!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Trrrriple!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Your last Friday this year is a special day for me.


B-day?

It's also the day we sell the condo. Hooray for replenished savings and only *one* mortgage!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Boo


You didn't triple this!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 26, 2020)

tttrrriiipppllleee


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> B-day?
> 
> It's also the day we sell the condo. Hooray for replenished savings and only *one* mortgage!


Yaaaas, 35!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Need moar spammers! @SaltySteve


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

triiiiple!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

repeat Moo since i'm on my work computer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

i finally got a project without jacked up CTs except they jacked up the trip/close ckt


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

YAY MOO PICS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Moo is afraid of the roomba again. it was off during the heavy construction (so 2 weeks) and now she hides


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i finally got a project without jacked up CTs except they jacked up the trip/close ckt


Those are two different things


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

YOU FUCKED UP MY  TRIPLE @MadamPirate PE now I'm gonna get the banhammer for breaking the double post rule


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE you rude lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> YOU FUCKED UP MY  TRIPLE @MadamPirate PE now I'm gonna get the banhammer for breaking the double post rule


BUT YOU GOT THE TOPS SO IT'S OKAY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Those are two different things


yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup but like I cant even be mad since it's not the gd CT circuit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE my 1yr fucked up her CT circuit. we went over CTs after the 2nd project I had with the messed up CTs. and she messed up a part of the circuit we didn't discuss. -____-


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup but like I cant even be mad since it's not the gd CT circuit


I was wiring CTs earlier today and thinking of you.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

I can't wait to design again


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

DAMNIT @MadamPirate PE AGAIN


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

HAHAHAHA


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)

:redface:  @MadamPirate PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2020)

Allo?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2020)

T-t-t...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2020)

Triple!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2020)

Heh. I win


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

October SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2020)

SPAM TOP


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

YAS SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 26, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 26, 2020)

again  :spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 26, 2020)

View attachment 18074


TRIPPLE


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> This thread is more enjoyable this time spam



No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

u breaking rules alreddy


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2020)

all these dupe posts and no rule change. 

WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE..... 

lollll

lookit ma i break rules too!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> 
> u breaking rules alreddy


When have we -ever- followed the rules!?


----------



## User1 (Oct 26, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> When have we -ever- followed the rules!?


YOU POSTED THEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA

and again...WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE we followed them lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> YOU POSTED THEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA
> 
> and again...WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE we followed them lol


DUDE. AREN'T YOU YOUNGER THAN ME?!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Whoa black betty, spam a-lamb


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

trrrriple!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> YOU POSTED THEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMA
> 
> and again...WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE we followed them lol


I definitely followed the rules, none of the triple posting crap to avoid double posting. Rules are not to be broken!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 26, 2020)

Spam.  For the next year.  Blerg.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 26, 2020)

Picking up our new puppy tomorrow Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 26, 2020)

YAY MOO SPAM!!!


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Me:  "Here you go."

Mini Me:  "What's this?"

Me:  "It's called 'SPAM.'  It's meat in a can."

Mini Me:  "That doesn't make sense!"

I think someone is too cool for SPAM.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Andy Warhol version.


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 27, 2020)

And....


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 27, 2020)

do we have anyone actually waiting on PE results spamming yet?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't think so. Just vhab and SE results.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 27, 2020)

I just heard that some of the tests sheets were mistaken for ballots and destroyed "by accident" in route to be graded.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

@leggo PE is that a fabric?!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @leggo PE is that a fabric?!


Yes, and there's another one:






My worlds are colliding!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Yes, and there's another one:


THOSE ARE AMAZING


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Stone Mountain and Daughter Fabric carries a lot of funky fabrics. I typically can find something I have to have! But sometimes stuff sells out super fast. C'est la vie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 27, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> I just heard that some of the tests sheets were mistaken for ballots and destroyed "by accident" in route to be graded.


I can believe that.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> do we have anyone actually waiting on PE results spamming yet?


Well @DuranDuran and I were SUPPOSED to be waiting on PE results, does that count?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 27, 2020)

@DuranDuran may get his results before some or all of the Oct 2020 P&amp;P takers, since he's taking it the first week of December. He'll probably get his email the morning of Tuesday Dec 8. When are you taking it?

**Now that I think about it, I/we may need to be extra careful when making the map in mid-December to distinguish between CBT and P&amp;P results.**


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran may get his results before some or all of the Oct 2020 P&amp;P takers, since he's taking it the first week of December. He'll probably get his email the morning of Tuesday Dec 8. When are you taking it?
> 
> **Now that I think about it, I/we may need to be extra careful when making the map in mid-December to distinguish between CBT and P&amp;P results.**


December 11th, I took off almost two weeks before for final preparation since I have excess vacation time this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> December 11th, I took off almost two weeks before for final preparation since I have excess vacation time this year.


meh, you *might* still get your results before Georgia.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

ruggercsc said:


> I just heard that some of the tests sheets were mistaken for ballots and destroyed "by accident" in route to be graded.


Good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM TOP?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> @DuranDuran may get his results before some or all of the Oct 2020 P&amp;P takers, since he's taking it the first week of December. He'll probably get his email the morning of Tuesday Dec 8. When are you taking it?
> 
> **Now that I think about it, I/we may need to be extra careful when making the map in mid-December to distinguish between CBT and P&amp;P results.**


And this year is odd, since there were two PE P&amp;P days vs the normal 1.

And will there be a map for the January midcycle exams?


----------



## dakota (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

dakota said:


> SPAM!!!!


SPAM as your first post?? @dakota is going places in life!! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## dakota (Oct 27, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM as your first post?? @dakota is going places in life!! :rotflmao:


Just discovered this website in my obsessive google searching of all things PE related   
Love the distraction from my thoughts and the concept of this thread!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

dakota said:


> Just discovered this website in my obsessive google searching of all things PE related
> Love the distraction from my thoughts and the concept of this thread!


Welcome.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

I was going to be wittier, (Uh, do not know how to spells) but it is too much effort rn.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

My hands are cold, I have had nothing today but donuts and coffee.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

The world is a wee bit blurry in my head.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> The world is a wee bit blurry in my head.


Probably from caffeine + sugar.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

dakota said:


> Just discovered this website in my obsessive google searching of all things PE related
> Love the distraction from my thoughts and the concept of this thread!


Welcome to the hooligan show!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## DLD PE (Oct 27, 2020)

dakota said:


> Just discovered this website in my obsessive google searching of all things PE related
> Love the distraction from my thoughts and the concept of this thread!


You don't know distraction until you've played EB Mafia.

Come join us.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

DuranDuran said:


> You don't know distraction until you've played EB Mafia.


I feel like I learned a lot of strategy when I started playing Mafia.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 27, 2020)

TRRRRRIPLE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 27, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Probably from caffeine + sugar.


Exactly from caffeine and sugar.  At a stuffed Anaheim pepper for appetizer.  Feeling a bit better. Then hubs gave me wine. Whoops.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 27, 2020)

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 27, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you taking the power pe this winter?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 27, 2020)

I got a good Moo pic but Im too lazy to edit boyfriends face rn so no Moo pic for you rn


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 27, 2020)

I lost so much time of the last 2 days to meetings to go over our projects. Which are really straightforward. But of course I don't get to design


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

good morning spammers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE are you taking the power pe this winter?


Prob not winter, mebbe spring. Likely March? Ahhhhhh!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

And. A. Triple!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Spam needs more noobs.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

FNG SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

TRIPLE SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

QUADRUPLE SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 28, 2020)

There's a spam thread? What's happening? Is this real life? spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 28, 2020)

post exam season is back!


----------



## akwooly (Oct 28, 2020)

the more you post on this thread increases your cut score.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

trrrriple!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

QUAD

ETA: Ooh, tops!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Edit: Ooh! Lobstah ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Just a bunch 'o old timers ova hea. Need more n00bz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

@JayKay PE IS MEEN


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE IS MEEN


SHE IS.

Moo does not deserve a fudgey


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 28, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> do we have anyone actually waiting on PE results spamming yet?


Okay i'm here, i think i'm supposed to say... "spam"?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Okay i'm here, i think i'm supposed to say... "spam"?


YAS! SPAM WITH US


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 28, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> YAS! SPAM WITH US


will trade spam posts for more puppy pictures


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> will trade spam posts for more puppy pictures


@LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE YOU'RE UP!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 28, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> will trade spam posts for more puppy pictures






MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE YOU'RE UP!


View attachment 18779


This is Walter. He thinks you passed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> will trade spam posts for more puppy pictures






MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE YOU'RE UP!









The foster bebbehs think you passed!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> will trade spam posts for more puppy pictures






MadamPirate PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE YOU'RE UP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19148


LOLOLOL MOO IS A FUNNY PUPPY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> LOLOLOL MOO IS A FUNNY PUPPY


Moo is ridiculous


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Best part of spam thread so far: Moo spam.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Moo is spamming better than we are. We need to step up our game.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

S

P

A

M


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Ttttttriple spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Moo is spamming better than we are. We need to step up our game.


I got like 2300 pics of Moo. And our dog sitter has almost an equal amount


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Like the dogsitter might be more obsessed with her than I am


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 28, 2020)

If Moo is ever stolen, it was probably the dogsitter lol


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2020)

Well, i see it didn't take long for the rules to be ignored.

Top :bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

Roads?


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 29, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> View attachment 18779
> 
> 
> This is Walter. He thinks you passed.


Thank you Walter! I think you are a very very good boy


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 29, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The foster bebbehs think you passed!!!


okay if this precious lil bebee thinks I passed then it must be true!


----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19146






LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19147






LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19148


Moo is AMAZING. His big ole ears are EVERYTHING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Moo is AMAZING. His big ole ears are EVERYTHING


Her ears are something of a wonder.

They both stood up when she was a puppy but over time, the spotty one (that is also translucent in the sun) flopped


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 29, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Well, i see it didn't take long for the rules to be ignored.
> 
> Top :bananalama:


Don't be a stickler @matt267 PE!

(I'm following one rule!)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

...


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @JayKay PE IS MEEN


tru dat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

WHY ARE YOU GIVING ME FUDGIES @JayKay PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

@JayKay PE is mean


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

next time I mod mafia, @JayKay PE dies by a pile of cowshit.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 29, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE well I guess you are now on top of the leaderboard


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

@rebecca1 baby Moo from last December, we had her for like 2.5 weeks at this point lol

23lbs here. Was 44lbs in about 6mo of owning her lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> @LyceeFruit PE well I guess you are now on top of the leaderboard


yeah I won the day yesterday LOL


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> next time I mod mafia, @JayKay PE dies by a pile of cowshit.


I can only hope.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

MOO SHOULD NOT BE GETTING FUDGIES. HER WORMS ARE *mostly* TAKEN CARE OF!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19164
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE is mean


It still adds to your reputation


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> mornin'


wood


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Don't be a stickler @matt267 PE!
> 
> (I'm following one rule!)


Without rules, we'll have chaos.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> It still adds to your reputation


i knoooooowwwwww  but it's so rude to Moo!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19168


oh wow this is a great one


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> oh wow this is a great one


the dogsitter took it, she is also a freelance photographer


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 29, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, moo would prob love fudgies to sprawl on while sun bathing.

plus I'm adding to your rep!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE, moo would prob love fudgies to sprawl on while sun bathing.
> 
> plus I'm adding to your rep!


thankfully no. she likes laying on warm dirt or warm concrete


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 29, 2020)

my employer is doing the annual awards ceremony online this year. And doing it a month early too. I "watching" them now. No, I didn't get an award.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Knitting during a mandatory cyber security presentation. *yawn*


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 29, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> Well, i see it didn't take long for the rules to be ignored.


I know, right? I tried to tell them... And it doesn't help at all when the person who created the thread is also flouting the rules...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Eating Popeyes and waiting for RTU updates.  Arch says I can have a 3.25ft (hd+2ft) gap at the bottom of the RTU screen wall, so about 5,000SF of snow drift goes BYE BYE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Eating Popeyes and waiting for RTU updates.  Arch says I can have a 3.25ft (hd+2ft) gap at the bottom of the RTU screen wall, so about 5,000SF of snow drift goes BYE BYE.


i feel like your RTU and the RTU that @MadamPirate PE &amp; I use are very very different...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 29, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I know, right? I tried to tell them... And it doesn't help at all when the person who created the thread is also flouting the rules...


*shrug*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i feel like your RTU and the RTU that @MadamPirate PE &amp; I use are very very different...


Perhaps.  I don't use them, I just deal with them.   Stupid heavy HVAC units that are ugly and nobody wants to see. Newsflash, it is the midwest.  It gets hot and it gets cold, and everyone has one! 

I really don't know why they can't come in custom colors so you can match the dang building.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Perhaps.  I don't use them, I just deal with them.   Stupid heavy HVAC units that are ugly and nobody wants to see. Newsflash, it is the midwest.  It gets hot and it gets cold, and everyone has one!
> 
> I really don't know why they can't come in custom colors so you can match the dang building.


your RTU is very very different.

HOWEVER they do make shielding walls (aka acoustic barriers) that come in custom colors!

I know this since I installed one around a transformer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 29, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> your RTU is very very different.
> 
> HOWEVER they do make shielding walls (aka acoustic barriers) that come in custom colors!
> 
> I know this since I installed one around a transformer


This is true, and what we are putting around it (well, them).  But the architect is grumpy because it changes the aesthetic of the building.  And I'm grumpy because we are supposed to print for quality review by EOD,  and this is just now getting resolved.  Sigh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> my employer is doing the annual awards ceremony online this year. And doing it a month early too. I "watching" them now. No, I didn't get an award.


And you never will, not with that attitude! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 29, 2020)

ToP!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 29, 2020)

For the oldies...

View attachment 9471


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 29, 2020)

Moo today at daycare


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

This is gonna take a while lol...


----------



## Smart Sam (Oct 30, 2020)

Bam Bam Bam


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 30, 2020)

Rule following spam.


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

A


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Great


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Day


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

To


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Be


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Alive


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

When


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

The


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Sun’s


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Still


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Shinning


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

And


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

I


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Close


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

My


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Eyes


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

We are gonna reach 15k ez


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

We GOT this


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Alright good job so far I’ll be back


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Spam I just reread the rules about consecutive posts I’m sorry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> Spam I just reread the rules about consecutive posts I’m sorry


it's no double posts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

Moo woke us up at 3am and 5am.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

At 5am, she puked up something not small


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

it kind of looked like a mouse


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

she pounce-killed a vole in our backyard a couple of weeks ago


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

and at 3am, she was whining to go out


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

we're gonna get snow tonight


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2020)

mornin'


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2020)

I HAVEN'T DONE MY TIMESHEET SPAM 

LIVE FAST DIE YOUNG


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

i would like to design a thing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

my PM was like "newwppppppp, QCs and reports for you"

'welp, i quit'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

tired, massive tension headache, cold. doneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's no double posts.


So no consecutive double posts?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> So no consecutive double posts?


double posts are bad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> So no consecutive double posts?


but


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> So no consecutive double posts?


TRIPLE are fine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 30, 2020)

QUAD!


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 30, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> So no consecutive double posts?


yes. or the PE gods will be mad.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2020)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2020)

ALL DAY


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2020)

I got an email from Maryland telling me that the window to renew my license is open. I set things up in the NCEES record system. It was pretty easy and painless.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2020)

The question is: when I get the email from Maryland, do I create a fake Maryland thread saying that I just heard from Maryland as soon as it happens? Or do I wait a few days until after the Oct 2020 subforum has been created?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2020)

renewal complete, no CPC audit


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2020)

How has it been 2 hours since the last spam post? EVERYONE FAILS THE EXAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> How has it been 2 hours since the last spam post? EVERYONE FAILS THE EXAM


its going to be way longer than Dec 15 at this rate


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 30, 2020)

Texan coworkers are posting Halloween pics of themselves and everyone's in shorts. I MISS TEXAS SPAM


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

What is everyone making for dinner tonight


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Me and the wife are having steak, potatoes, and


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s gonna be


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 30, 2020)

Probably lentil salad over greens + homemade sourdough bread. One of my favorite meals, ever.


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 30, 2020)

Sweet tea


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Oct 31, 2020)

Saturday morning check in spam because Friday was submittal day so I didn't have time for EB.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 31, 2020)

S

P

A

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> How has it been 2 hours since the last spam post? EVERYONE FAILS THE EXAM


Yass, and all previous passes revoked! Y'all were warned.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 31, 2020)

Top?


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

What’s good fam


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

Not many peps on here this go around


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

15k


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

WE GOT THIS


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

I legit feel like if we get to 15k we all pass that’s all there is to it


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

SPAMMM


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

What is everyone doing for Halloween?


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

We’ve almost made it through October


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

One step closer to results, not really but hey it’s a milestone


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s gonna be a great day


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)

It’s Halloween


----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## CUniverse (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 31, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> For the oldies...
> 
> View attachment 9471


BIRDIE!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 31, 2020)

Saturday night spam


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 1, 2020)

Wait, what time is it?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 1, 2020)

CUniverse said:


> I legit feel like if we get to 15k we all pass that’s all there is to it


I like this one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

matt267 PE said:


> I like this one.


Same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

Im painting. ~109min in (episodes 1 and 3 of Maintenance Phase podcast) and im not done with coat 1 of the things that need to be white (trim, fridge cubby (shown), and the baseboard area in the stairwell.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

Also the walls are "will of the whisp" from behr. Looked a lot greyer on the sample card. Definitely light lavendar. Boyfriend is not thrilled.

Fun fact: I was not the deciding vote on the paint color. His best friend picked it from the options I brought home. No, best friend doesnt live here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

Shes not spoiled at all. 

I was under the green blanket, with her snoozling on my lap under the purple blanket last night.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

2 minutes later, this was her position lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 1, 2020)

And also yes, I paint without taping or a drop cloth


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Baconator (Nov 1, 2020)

November Surprise!


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m tired


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 1, 2020)

Jeez I need sleep lol


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 1, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## Violator (Nov 1, 2020)

When was the test?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Violator said:


> When was the test?


22 &amp; 23 Oct


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

S


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

P


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

A


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 2, 2020)

M


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

i managed to anger my lower back.

painting.

#thisis31


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Good morning, spammers! Ready for another week of spamming?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Good morning, spammers! Ready for another week of spamming?!


need something to distract me so yes


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Moo goes to daycare tomorrow so there will be some more cute pictures


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> need something to distract me so yes


yay spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

im doing the garmin connect intermediate 5k training plan because i need something to follow


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

What's people reading lately?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

I just finished A Ballad of Songbirds and Snakes. It was eh.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Not sure what my next book is gonna be.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

and the beginner plans weren't enough but thei ntermediate 10k was insane so i was like 5k plan, sure! excpet it's somewhat absurd too lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> What's people reading lately?


i need to stop spending so much time on IG and TwoDots and make reading a priority.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i need to stop spending so much time on IG and TwoDots and make reading a priority.


Yeeeees. I knit and read, as long as the knitting is simple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yeeeees. I knit and read, as long as the knitting is simple.


I tried knitting once, it didnt go well lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I tried knitting once, it didnt go well lol.


When we finally decide to have EB-con, I'll teach you lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

104 drawings to seal and I have to open them individually...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> When we finally decide to have EB-con, I'll teach you lol


i'm left handed which was part of the struggle


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

tripleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm left handed which was part of the struggle


I can teach english and continental.

Can you crochet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I can teach english and continental.
> 
> Can you crochet?


years ago, i could kind of. nothing was ever square lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> years ago, i could kind of. nothing was ever square lol


That's a beginner thing. If you could hold the hook and at least kinda crochet, I can teach you to knit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> When we finally decide to have EB-con, I'll teach you lol


Can I audit the MP knitting class? I want to learn.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Can I audit the MP knitting class? I want to learn.


Sure!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Sure!


Hooray! I need to make a tea cosy for my teapot.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Its too quiet spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 2, 2020)

obligatory daily spam post


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)

Almost quittin' time SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 2, 2020)

ToP!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 3, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 3, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 3, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 3, 2020)

My new roof is being installed today.

It's sorta loud in my home office.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Why Are There 5,280 Feet in a Mile?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

On my way downtown for a job walk. Interested to see how everything will be boarded up.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Morning spammers!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

My office smells like cupcakes from a candle.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Trrrriple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

9


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

7


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

0


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Denied!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Nooooo.

Edit: Ooh, ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nooooo


Wtf happened with my browser SPAM.


----------



## wedyan (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## wedyan (Nov 3, 2020)

spam


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Baconator said:


> November Surprise!


Hi, Baconator! SO! This means results are coming soon, right?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE I want to learn to knit, too! @txjennah PE is a knitter, too.

However, I think I need to tackle sewing and passing the S.E. exam (hopefully next year!) first. Can I take a rain check on the MP knitting class?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE I want to learn to knit, too! @txjennah PE is a knitter, too.
> 
> However, I think I need to tackle sewing and passing the S.E. exam (hopefully next year!) first. Can I take a rain check on the MP knitting class?


Well, seeing as I said it will occur at EB-con, I think you're good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> at EB-con


aka EB-fat camp, mmm...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh yeah, and SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

T-t-t-triple!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> aka EB-fat camp, mmm...


Yeah, but who is gonna organize it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yeah, but who is gonna organize it?


Audi, obvs. Er, I guess it's @Unintended Max now?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Audi, obvs. Er, I guess it's @Unintended Max now?


You know he hates us, right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> You know he hates us, right?


Yep.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yep.


Okay, just checking.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Okay, just checking.


Let the dysfunction grow.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Let the dysfunction grow.


Which also means he'd "plan" something for us to all show up and have nowhere to go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Which also means he'd "plan" something for us to all show up and have nowhere to go.


Like when Google Maps tells you to drive down 3 flights of stairs?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Also, this is decent SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Like when Google Maps tells you to drive down 3 flights of stairs?


Exactly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Garbage post.


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 3, 2020)

It's only Tuesday?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Oh gods, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Audi, obvs. Er, I guess it's @Unintended Max now?


Spam is stupid and tagging me in spam is stupider.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 3, 2020)

Unintended Max said:


> Spam is stupid and tagging me in spam is stupider.


But the stupidest move was engaging with us.

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Jeez, it's all old-timers in here...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 4, 2020)

These guys are never going to get results at this rate


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Need more coffee spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Trrrriple!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Spam for spam's sake.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

10


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

9


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

7


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Top?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19249


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


BOOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> BOOP


Day 1 with the leash. He was so mad at me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Day 1 with the leash. He was so mad at me.


well i don't blame him lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

BUT HIS LITTLE PAWZ SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> well i don't blame him lol


THIS WAS WHEN THEY WERE FRESHLY BAKED! 4 HOURS OLD!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 4, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 4, 2020)

Spam


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 4, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 4, 2020)

Triple


----------



## CUniverse (Nov 4, 2020)

Quad


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SPM


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

10


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

9


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

7


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Top?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow, the results are NEVER going to be released at this rate. Wait, never say never. Maybe January 2021?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Wow, the results are NEVER going to be released at this rate. Wait, never say never. Maybe January 2021?


It's going to be so slow that they might have to cancel the April exam offering.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE






bby SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE bb moo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> View attachment 19290


Did something happen to her nosie?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did something happen to her nosie?


No? you mean the pink baldy spot? thats always been there


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE bb moo
> 
> View attachment 19291


DUDE. THOSE EARS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> DUDE. THOSE EARS.


she grew into them kind of and one flopped, I HAS A SAD


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Got to hang out with my friends dog this weekend, his name is Snoopy and he’s the Most Precious Perfect Angel


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 5, 2020)

He’s just, the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Got to hang out with my friends dog this weekend, his name is Snoopy and he’s the Most Precious Perfect Angel
> 
> View attachment 19293


Everyone believes they have the best dog and none of them are wrong.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> He’s just, the best.
> 
> View attachment 19294


He's so little!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> she grew into them kind of and one flopped, I HAS A SAD


AND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Current vote:

none


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 5, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> none


wrong thread?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> none


nice try fish guy!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 5, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> wrong thread?


Nothing is wrong in this thread!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Nothing is wrong in this thread!


everything is wrong in this thread!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Current vote:
> 
> none


Shenanigans!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

And...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

SpamSpam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAMMADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAMMADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAMMADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 5, 2020)

MADAM SPAM TOP?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 5, 2020)

Spam


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 5, 2020)

View attachment 19301


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 6, 2020)

hey @Road Guy

View attachment 19307


whats this?! it shows up under the in-feed ad


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 6, 2020)

SPAMMING supposedly helps you pass, so pass the SPAM!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 6, 2020)

View attachment 19309


This should help fill the feed.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 6, 2020)

Funny, that's the local gang sign.



Dothracki said:


> View attachment 19301



View attachment 19309


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 6, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> hey @Road Guy
> 
> View attachment 19307
> 
> ...


I bet RG broke it again.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 7, 2020)

Im overjoyed and relieved.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Results are never going to come out at this rate.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 9, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Results are never going to come out at this rate.


They did, Biden won.

...Oh, you mean the EXAM results...right.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 9, 2020)

Was that funny? Or naw?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 9, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 9, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Was that funny? Or naw?


i lol'd


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 9, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> i lol'd


well, not lol. maybe a lil "heh"


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 9, 2020)

is this where i say "TRIPLE"?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 9, 2020)

S

 P

  A

   M


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 9, 2020)

You can see Agiocochook (Mt Washington) in the distance


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 9, 2020)

Afternoon SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

5


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

4


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

3


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

2


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 10, 2020)

Unedited top

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 10, 2020)

mornin'?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 10, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello, spammers. My oh my, the spam is slow.


----------



## Violator (Nov 10, 2020)

Now here we are


----------



## Violator (Nov 10, 2020)

Once again


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 11, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Hello, spammers. My oh my, the spam is slow.


First we had pandemic fatigue, now we have exam fatigue...and deer season.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 11, 2020)

I hope Justin Stine has a kid that wets the bed into his or her 30's.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a really nice beer stein from a renaissance festival forever ago. I think I'm going to name it Justin Stein....and smash it in the street.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 11, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 11, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I hope Justin Stine has a kid that wets the bed into his or her 30's.


Justin Stine doesn't deserve your hatred!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 11, 2020)

We had someone who claimed to be Justin Stein show up about a year ago. He didn't realize the level of infamy he had accidently achieved.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 12, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> We had someone who claimed to be Justin Stein show up about a year ago. He didn't realize the level of infamy he had accidently achieved.


i remember that lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

Morning SPAM.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 12, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Justin Stine doesn't deserve your hatred!


When I pass and don't have to anxiously see his face every day I'll remove his name from my list with lipstick.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 12, 2020)

If anyone knows an affordable carpenter in western Wisconsin available on short notice I'd love his/her contact information. My guy may be falling through and screwing up the schedule for plumbers and electricians.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 12, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> When I pass and don't have to anxiously see his face every day I'll remove his name from my list with lipstick.


I mean, I felt that way last year, too.

I'd honestly not even bother checking your NCEES account this month. Seriously.


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 12, 2020)

Is it normal to feel dumber since the exam? I've just been an airhead for the last three weeks and I don't know if it's my brain feeling under stimulated from not spending 20 hours a week studying, or if it just subconsciously knows that I didn't pass so it's preparing me. So in 4-6 weeks I can be like "Yeah, I've basically been an idiot for the past two months, so obviously I didn't pass."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Is it normal to feel dumber since the exam?


It's normal and sometimes never goes away! But, it's just an iLLuSiOn *magic jazz hands* and not indicative of your brainpower. You shall pass, you got this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 12, 2020)

ToP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 13, 2020)

Moo's gotcha day anniversary is on Monday! I can't believe it's been a year!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2020)

I wonder what the cut score will be this time around


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 13, 2020)

lol


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 13, 2020)

Spam for the sake of spam.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 13, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I mean, I felt that way last year, too.
> 
> I'd honestly not even bother checking your NCEES account this month. Seriously.


I won't. I've been through this before...I just looked the other day to verify the language on the site about the January exam and seeing his face brought back the pain of past failed attempts. I feel really good about this one, though...wish I'd have bought the EET prep course two years ago.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2020)

where is @Baconator


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2020)

I saw her at Wendys


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 14, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> SPAMMING supposedly helps you pass, so pass the SPAM!


truth!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2020)

At this rate, I don't think anyone will pass.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 14, 2020)

How soon should I start trolling people with fake pass notices?.... I'm thinking right after Thanksgiving


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 15, 2020)

Weekend SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 15, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> How soon should I start trolling people with fake pass notices?.... I'm thinking right after Thanksgiving


at least wait until December. Maybe later that week, or the second week of December.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 16, 2020)

*spams quietly Monday morning*


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 16, 2020)

@Baconator


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

I was so busy with work on Friday, that I forgot to post on Friday that it was the last Friday I would have to work this year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

This is a four day week. Next is a three day week. Followed by another four day week. Then just two days and the fts!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

quad


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 16, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 16, 2020)

Been 24 days since the exam, we're (hopefully) past the halfway point!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Been 24 days since the exam, we're (hopefully) past the halfway point!


Don't get your hopes up


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 16, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 16, 2020)

ToP!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 16, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't get your hopes up


I feel good this time. The wait isn't killing me...yet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 16, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Oh gods, it's only Tuesday.


I was going to point out is is Monday.... but since this was more than a week ago... I'll let it slide.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 16, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is a four day week. Next is a three day week. Followed by another four day week. Then just two days and the fts!


Husband, is that you?  HHahaha

JK, I know he is a different freeloading gov't employee (not really. He supposedly does do things at work?)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 16, 2020)

every day is an day off when working from home.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 16, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> every day is an day off when working from home.


Gosh I wish.  I do have the nice view again this week...and the excellent commute!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Husband, is that you?  HHahaha
> 
> JK, I know he is a different freeloading gov't employee (not really. He supposedly does do things at work?)


I've actually been pretty busy the last few weeks. I'm not even sure I can get it all done before use/lose kicks in three weeks and might have to work for free during leave.

And that's assuming I don't get recalled because of COVID again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 16, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I feel good this time. The wait isn't killing me...yet


"yet" is doing a lot of work in that sentence.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 16, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Gosh I wish.  I do have the nice view again this week...and the excellent commute!


Yeah, I'm mostly being sarcastic
*closes video games and gets back to work*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 16, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly being sarcastic
> *closes video games and gets back to work*


hahahaha. I have my kindle right here.  Like, I could just... read, rather than do work.

Maybe?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 16, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> hahahaha. I have my kindle right here.  Like, I could just... read, rather than do work.
> 
> Maybe?


I wish I could get away with that. At least I can knit while I read reports.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 17, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I wish I could get away with that. At least I can knit while I read reports.


Yeah, I really can't get away with that. At least not with a clean conscience.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2020)

@Baconator


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 17, 2020)

@TurkeyBacon!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

Afternoon, SPAMMERS.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 17, 2020)

blybrook PE said:


> @TurkeyBacon!


@knight1fox3!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

Rainy day SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

9


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

8


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

7


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

6


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 17, 2020)

1

Edit: Ooh! Can't count but ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 18, 2020)

I need to brag about Banjo for a sec.

He's got some issues that the adoption team wasn't upfront with us about but we're working through them. We've been in contact with the shelter trainer (who knows Moo since we took group classes there last winter/spring). So it's been handy to have someone to talk to that knows both of our dogs.

Banjo has resource guarding issues. We thought it was just with food. No. It's also with the couch a bit. So I've gotten bitten and snarled at a couple of times (didn't break skin, I'm ok). 

So she tells us to keep him off of the couch. Which is not going great tbh but we're trying. He'll eventually get couch privileges back. We have an elevated bed and that's going to be his place. We started trying to get him up on it on Monday night. Well by last night, he was all 4 paws on it. Sitting and laying down. If we aren't right there with him, he won't stay on it long on his own. But it's huge progress in just 24 hours. We've started naming it as "place" and we tried to get him to have an antler on it (that didn't work, he brough the antler to the chaise) but baby steps .

Now we just gotta keep him out of the trash can -____-


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 18, 2020)

*inhales* SPAM!!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Nov 18, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I need to brag about Banjo for a sec.
> 
> He's got some issues that the adoption team wasn't upfront with us about but we're working through them. We've been in contact with the shelter trainer (who knows Moo since we took group classes there last winter/spring). So it's been handy to have someone to talk to that knows both of our dogs.
> 
> ...


We just took our dogs for the annual vaccines and check-ups. Our lab-pit mix needs to lose 15-30 lbs. She's supposed to get a leveled 8 oz cup of food twice a day, down from the heaping coffee mug full of food my wife and kids were giving her. She started throwing noticeably hunger tantrums immediately and on day 2 we let her out just before bedtime and when she came to the door she had the bottom half of a rabbit in her mouth. She gave us the top half of said rabbit a few hours later on the carpet.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 18, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> We just took our dogs for the annual vaccines and check-ups. Our lab-pit mix needs to lose 15-30 lbs. She's supposed to get a leveled 8 oz cup of food twice a day, down from the heaping coffee mug full of food my wife and kids were giving her. She started throwing noticeably hunger tantrums immediately and on day 2 we let her out just before bedtime and when she came to the door she had the bottom half of a rabbit in her mouth. She gave us the top half of said rabbit a few hours later on the carpet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 18, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> We just took our dogs for the annual vaccines and check-ups. Our lab-pit mix needs to lose 15-30 lbs. She's supposed to get a leveled 8 oz cup of food twice a day, down from the heaping coffee mug full of food my wife and kids were giving her. She started throwing noticeably hunger tantrums immediately and on day 2 we let her out just before bedtime and when she came to the door she had the bottom half of a rabbit in her mouth. She gave us the top half of said rabbit a few hours later on the carpet.




yeah no thanks.

we weighed out how much our "older" dog (they're 3mo apart in age lol) and scaled her back a bit from what the bag said to give since she was getting so many treats due to training. we're doing the same with Banjo since a few months ago the trainer was like "Moo is losing her defined waist" so we want to avoid that with Banjo since he needs a lot more training (plus we'll also have to restart nose work with him which is even more treats lol)

Moo killed a vole in the backyard like a month or so ago. And then like a week or so later, we captured a mouse in the house and I released it out in the corner of our yard. Well a few days later, Moo vomited at 5am and a very quick glance, it was mouse sized (I don't clean up puke - that's Boyfriend's job)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 18, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> yeah no thanks.
> 
> we weighed out how much our "older" dog (they're 3mo apart in age lol) and scaled her back a bit from what the bag said to give since she was getting so many treats due to training. we're doing the same with Banjo since a few months ago the trainer was like "Moo is losing her defined waist" so we want to avoid that with Banjo since he needs a lot more training (plus we'll also have to restart nose work with him which is even more treats lol)
> 
> Moo killed a vole in the backyard like a month or so ago. And then like a week or so later, we captured a mouse in the house and I released it out in the corner of our yard. Well a few days later, Moo vomited at 5am and a very quick glance, it was mouse sized (I don't clean up puke - that's Boyfriend's job)


So this is the 2nd time that I thought you were mistyping mole. 

A quick Google search has me better informed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vole


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 18, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> So this is the 2nd time that I thought you were mistyping mole.
> 
> A quick Google search has me better informed.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vole


huge diff between vole and mole.

tbh boyfriend called it a vole, i wouldve called it a field mouse *shrugs* 

he's the one who had to dispose of the body


----------



## Violator (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm ready for Graffeo to stop being a resource for the power PE.

It's wicked out of date, weirdly written, and has errors. 

It needs to stop being a go to.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm ready for Graffeo to stop being a resource for the power PE.
> 
> It's wicked out of date, weirdly written, and has errors.
> 
> It needs to stop being a go to.


I agree that while it is a good reference that covers all of the topics on the PE in a single book, it is in need of some updates.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> I agree that while it is a good reference that covers all of the topics on the PE in a single book, it is in need of some updates.


He's got no reason to update it. He's like "this is what I did to pass". Huzzah for you bruh but the test has changed at least twice since 2011.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

Moo got a new coat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

Unamoosed


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I AM HERE FOR MOO SPAM PICS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I AM HERE FOR BANJO LEGGY BOI SPAM PICS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I AM HERE FOR ALL PET SPAM PICS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

I submit for review, a picture of a P2:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM HERE FOR BANJO LEGGY BOI SPAM PICS.


The good ones I have of Banjo require me to edit out faces and I'm lazy rn


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> The good ones I have of Banjo require me to edit out faces and I'm lazy rn


GOOD THING YOU SEND ME ALL OF THEM IN INSTA.  ALL THE LEGGY BOI IN ALL HIS GLORY.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> GOOD THING YOU SEND ME ALL OF THEM IN INSTA.  ALL THE LEGGY BOI IN ALL HIS GLORY.


that and I just learned that my phone hasn't synced to my google account in over a month so I don't have easy access to Leggy Boi pics


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

@jean15paul_PE i need more walter pics.

@squaretaper LIT AF PE puppy pics plz


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE, the most upsetting news I've ever heard.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE Moo Cat plz


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 19, 2020)

@Baconator


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that and I just learned that my phone hasn't synced to my google account in over a month so I don't have easy access to Leggy Boi pics


I recommend getting it to sync.

Google photos has always had unliminted "high quality" uploads. That is going away next year (June maybe). New high quality uploads count against your Google Drive limit. But existing uploads won't.

Google basically said we can't keep giving away unlimited storage for free. Either people need to pay or Google Photos will go away.

If you use a Pixel phone, you still get the unlimited.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE puppy pics plz


Edit: YUUUGE version.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I AM HERE FOR ALL PET SPAM PICS.


----------



## JayKay PE (Nov 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


I'm sorry, this will forever be my favorite pic of Biscuit (besides the booty swinging videos) because he looks SO PROUD of being on the leash and figuring things out!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm sorry, this will forever be my favorite pic of Biscuit (besides the booty swinging videos) because he looks SO PROUD of being on the leash and figuring things out!


He's having a second meeting with his potential future family tonight!

Edit: I will edit the picture with the full-size high res version.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I recommend getting it to sync.
> 
> Google photos has always had unliminted "high quality" uploads. That is going away next year (June maybe). New high quality uploads count against your Google Drive limit. But existing uploads won't.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna sync it tonight.

and ive been considering switching to Google Fi for service and thus a Pixel 5.

I've got ATT and a Samsung Galaxy S8 that's had a microspike hole in the screen for almost 2 years


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> I'm sorry, this will forever be my favorite pic of Biscuit (besides the booty swinging videos) because he looks SO PROUD of being on the leash and figuring things out!


I need to see the video, plz post @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> He's having a second meeting with his potential future family tonight!
> 
> Edit: I will edit the picture with the full-size high res version.


that pupper does not look old enough to be going home!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Unamoosed
> 
> View attachment 19506


You're smooshing Moo-tennae!

Here's Auggie after 13.1 miles of trail running, not even out of breath. Daddy was dying tho...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> that pupper does not look old enough to be going home!


The babies are 9 weeks old today! The potential adopters are close friends from grad school so he'll be in good hands. Uncle Square needs to let them go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I need to see the video, plz post @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Will email. Byeeeee!

Also:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

This the the doggo-in-law, Bentley. We just call him "Mr. B" and he's about 16. He's the best.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Will email. Byeeeee!
> 
> Also:


Is that the bin they used to look like little sausages in?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Is that the bin they used to look like little sausages in?


Yep. They are getting YUUUGE (weighed them yesterday, girl is 15 lbf and boy is 16lbf!). In my mind's eye they're still little 500g kielbasas wriggling around needing to be burped. Squeeeee!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 19, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 19, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yep. They are getting YUUUGE (weighed them yesterday, girl is 15 lbf and boy is 16lbf!). In my mind's eye they're still little 500g kielbasas wriggling around needing to be burped. Squeeeee!!!


Squeeeee...k!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 19, 2020)

Most of my photos of Walter are of him sleeping. When he's active and playing he's hard to photograph because (1) he doesn't stop moving and (2) he wants to play with me, or any people around.

Anyway he likes to hide under this chair. I got this look when he was sleeping under there and I accidently woke him to get a picture.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey @LyceeFruit PE, it's almost SWRQ-iversary!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 20, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yep. They are getting YUUUGE (weighed them yesterday, girl is 15 lbf and boy is 16lbf!). In my mind's eye they're still little 500g kielbasas wriggling around needing to be burped. Squeeeee!!!


You measure their weight by pound-force?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2020)

Think we'll make it to 1k before the end of today? Spam to 1k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Hey @LyceeFruit PE, it's almost SWRQ-iversary!


Also almost anniversary of us passing!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Also almost anniversary of us passing!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2020)

I drew this using my wacom tablet &amp; bluebeam lol


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 20, 2020)

Spam to 1k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19540
> I drew this using my wacom tablet &amp; bluebeam lol





I don't have a wacom tablet, but I do have a tablet laptop, so I drew a rocket.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 20, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> You measure their weight by pound-force?


I support this. Lbm does not exist and Americans don't know kg.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 20, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19540
> I drew this using my wacom tablet &amp; bluebeam lol






vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 19541
> 
> 
> I don't have a wacom tablet, but I do have a tablet laptop, so I drew a rocket.


Yall are good drawerers


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 20, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall are good drawerers


That is what my son just said.  Mom, you can draw, why don't you do that more often....


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 20, 2020)

My drawing skills







(confession I stole this from the internets)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 20, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> My drawing skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be W!

Or moo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 20, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall are good drawerers


Thanks, itll be even better when i get used to it lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 20, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> You measure their weight by pound-force?


Oh you electricals... :rotflmao:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 21, 2020)

He's curled up behind/next to me on the end of the couch. It was cute for about 10min. Now he's trying to push me out of my spot every time he shifts lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm not even supposed to be here today!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 21, 2020)

NJmike PE said:


> I'm not even supposed to be here today!


Woah a mike sighting!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Still spammin' to 1k...


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, definitely still have awhile to wait for the results to come in, but at least I have something nice to distract me until then...


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 23, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Well, definitely still have awhile to wait for the results to come in, but at least I have something nice to distract me until then...
> 
> View attachment 19571


Congrats rebecca! That looks very similar to my wife's although yours has more bling on the band. Hopefully you pass so this is a great year for you!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 23, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Well, definitely still have awhile to wait for the results to come in, but at least I have something nice to distract me until then...
> 
> View attachment 19571


I assume this is an engagement announcement? CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Afternoon, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 23, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Well, definitely still have awhile to wait for the results to come in, but at least I have something nice to distract me until then...
> 
> View attachment 19571


WOW! So much bling I just got frostbite!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Reuben sammich for lunch and TRIPLE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 23, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Well, definitely still have awhile to wait for the results to come in, but at least I have something nice to distract me until then...
> 
> View attachment 19571


Conga-rats! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Saddest spam thread ever.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 23, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 23, 2020)

The Girl is catching FM broadcasts.

Edit: quarter wave monopole at ~3" gives a resonant frequency of...1GHz so she's definitely in the cellular service spectrum.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Woah a mike sighting!


I drop in 1x a day just to check on you kids.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 24, 2020)

This was 5:15p last night. All 3 snoozling away. Boyfriend snoring. Both of our dogs snore too


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> This was 5:15p last night. All 3 snoozling away. Boyfriend snoring. Both of our dogs snore too
> 
> View attachment 19587


Doggy doughnuts!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

45min later spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS (aka just old-timers).


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

@ChebyshevII PE come spam with usssss


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

ohaidere


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Need fresh blood SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

@rebecca1 The Boy says good luck and asks for SPAM!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Let's play the "what random shit is on MP's phone" game


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 19596


Oh lord. We're gonna be doing this for at least 46 more months? And we'll not remember what day it is?

Feck.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 19600


I'm smack dab between lawful neutral and lawful evil.

Accurate.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm smack dab between lawful neutral and lawful evil.
> 
> Accurate.


I'm a solid lawful neutral.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm a solid lawful neutral.


same


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I'm a solid lawful neutral.


I'm a switched neutral.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> I'm a switched neutral.


*sighs*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> I'm a switched neutral.


So, you're illegal? That would def. put you in the evil category.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 24, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, you're illegal? That would def. put you in the evil category.


Not if my two systems have separately derived grounds


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Congrats, @rebecca1!! So exciting!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

1k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

top!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 24, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Finally, some decent spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

Spamally, some decent fin!


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Congrats rebecca! That looks very similar to my wife's although yours has more bling on the band. Hopefully you pass so this is a great year for you!
> 
> View attachment 19572






jean15paul_PE said:


> I assume this is an engagement announcement? CONGRATULATIONS!






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> WOW! So much bling I just got frostbite!






squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @rebecca1 The Boy says good luck and asks for SPAM!


Thanks everyone! Been a loooong time coming but I didn’t want any distractions before the exam


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleepy Snoopy Spam


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleepy snoopy spam


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleepy Snoopy spam


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

Okay that has been Sleepy Snoopy Spam...

now it’s time for Sleepy Stella Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Sleepy snoopy spam
> 
> View attachment 19612


*sympathy nap* is that a thing??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Okay that has been Sleepy Snoopy Spam...
> 
> now it’s time for Sleepy Stella Spam
> 
> View attachment 19616


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 24, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Sleepy Snoopy Spam
> 
> View attachment 19611


Zzz....TRIPLE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Sleepy Snoopy spam
> 
> View attachment 19613


I LOVE SNOOPY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Okay that has been Sleepy Snoopy Spam...
> 
> now it’s time for Sleepy Stella Spam
> 
> View attachment 19616


AND I LOVE STELLA


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 24, 2020)

triple!


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 24, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> I LOVE SNOOPY


I can guarantee that Snoopy would love you because he is the best boy 



MadamPirate PE said:


> AND I LOVE STELLA


I can guarantee that Stella would love you because she is the best girl


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> I can guarantee that Snoopy would love you because he is the best boy
> 
> I can guarantee that Stella would love you because she is the best girl


"Everyone thinks their dog is the best. And none of them are wrong." -something I read once.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19623


why is that baby bird on fire?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19623


A bloody nose should be treated by leaning forward, not leaning back. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Okay that has been Sleepy Snoopy Spam...
> 
> now it’s time for Sleepy Stella Spam
> 
> View attachment 19616


*deep inhale*

HEY STELLA!!!


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 25, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> *deep inhale*
> 
> HEY STELLA!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19624


I WANNA SMOOCH THAT SNOOT!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 25, 2020)

@jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19625
> 
> 
> @jean15paul_PE @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Wauuuu, Lycee r grate artiste!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 25, 2020)

jfc @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 25, 2020)

SPAM @MadamPirate PE rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 27, 2020)

Post Thanksgiving SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 27, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 27, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 27, 2020)

a chicken sandwich for lunch, how about you guys?


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 27, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> a chicken sandwich for lunch, how about you guys?


I made a nice charcuterie board to go with my apple cider mimosas


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 28, 2020)

Hahaha, you guys aren't even close to 15k posts. I hope you put more effort into your exam.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 30, 2020)

S


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 30, 2020)

P


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 30, 2020)

A


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 30, 2020)

M


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 30, 2020)

Current scene:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


No.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> a chicken sandwich for lunch, how about you guys?


This is acceptable.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Current scene:
> 
> View attachment 19650


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

@leggo PE what kind of toaster oven do you have? I'm asking Santa for one. Microwaves can suck it!

(probably belongs in Random Topics thread but wanted to boost SPAM count)


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @leggo PE what kind of toaster oven do you have? I'm asking Santa for one. Microwaves can suck it!
> 
> (probably belongs in Random Topics thread but wanted to boost SPAM count)


TOASTER OVEN AND NO MICROWAVE LIFESTYLE FOR THE WIN!

We have this one:

https://www.amazon.com/BLACK-DECKER-TO4314SSD-WCR-076-Rotisserie/dp/B00CS3OBNO

We quite like it! It was a significant upgrade from our previous one. We've had this guy for something like three years now and have zero complaints. We've never used the rotisserie function, but have used basically all of the other functions... The bagel setting works really well for bagels, toast setting is break, baking and broiling, perfect!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> TOASTER OVEN AND NO MICROWAVE LIFESTYLE FOR THE WIN!


YASSS! ALL THE CRONCHY SNAXXX!!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> HAVING


NO.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

In the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> TOASTER OVEN AND NO MICROWAVE LIFESTYLE FOR THE WIN!


I miss having a microwave


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> TOASTER OVEN AND NO MICROWAVE LIFESTYLE FOR THE WIN!
> 
> We have this one:
> 
> ...


We may get this one. We've been looking around for one that doesn't have a lot of, "oh no it set my house on fire" complaints.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I miss having a microwave


BOO MICROWAVES!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.

Edit: Ooh! ANOTHER unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO.


Edit: Double. I'm still not awake.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 30, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Nov 30, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## beccabun PE (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

A


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

...cup of coffee


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19659


SNOOPY!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

A


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

... delicious breakfast.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 1, 2020)

I want to sleep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> ...cup of coffee


Fine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> ... delicious breakfast.


Fine.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> HAVING






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY






txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY






MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY


no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I want to sleep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Some carrots n hummus for brekkie. Didn't have time this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19659


 I see your Snoopy and raise you one Biscuit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Current scene:
> 
> View attachment 19650


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


okay so my heart is melting right now, and these two are responsible


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> okay so my heart is melting right now, and these two are responsible


Same. These bottle babies are going to be the death of me. The Boy (brown) is staying with his sister's new family for the day. She was adopted by my good friends and they live only a few minutes from my office. So, since I'm in the office this week I figured he might as well tumble around with sissie during work hours! Also, they're considering just going ahead and adopting him, too! Muahahha.

Here's the Girl with her new (big) brother:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

I DEMAND MORE SNOOPY N STELLA PICS @rebecca1


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

How about an Elvis picture? I'm dog sitting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> How about an Elvis picture? I'm dog sitting.
> 
> View attachment 19672


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I see your Snoopy and raise you one Biscuit.


What happened to his sibling, did she already get adopted? PS I want that pupper.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> How about an Elvis picture? I'm dog sitting.
> 
> View attachment 19672


Omg. Is that a dachshund?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Omg. Is that a dachshund?


Yup! I have two doxies and two corgis I'm watching this week. This doxie tends to want to help me with everything. Any time I get up to pee, grab a glass of water, anything, he is right there, like, "I CAN HELP YOU, PET MEEEEE"


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Yup! I have two doxies and two corgis I'm watching this week. This doxie tends to want to help me with everything. Any time I get up to pee, grab a glass of water, anything, he is right there, like, "I CAN HELP YOU, PET MEEEEE"


Two doxies and two corgis, how can you handle that cuteness?

(I have a dachshund and I love themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.)


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Two doxies and two corgis, how can you handle that cuteness?
> 
> (I have a dachshund and I love themmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.)


It's pretty freaking cute, ngl. 

They're all passed out for mid-morning naps at the moment, so I'm working without a dog nose in my lap every five minutes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> What happened to his sibling, did she already get adopted? PS I want that pupper.


The Girl was adopted by my super good friends! She's going to have an awesome life.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> This doxie tends to want to help me with everything. Any time I get up to pee, grab a glass of water, anything, he is right there, like, "I CAN HELP YOU, PET MEEEEE"


WHAT A GOOD BOI!!!

Also, SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> The Girl was adopted by my super good friends! She's going to have an awesome life.


Awwwww I'm so happy to hear that. I hope the little guy gets a good home as well!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Awwwww I'm so happy to hear that. I hope the little guy gets a good home as well!


....they're considering adopting him, too. Muahahhahahahahahhaha.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ....they're considering adopting him, too. Muahahhahahahahahhaha.


OMG that would be awesome!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> OMG that would be awesome!!!


...unless Apollo wants a new bby brother!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> ...unless Apollo wants a new bby brother!!!


I would love to get another pupper eventually, but I think we're still scarred from his puppyhood 8 years ago to consider one right now. Hahaha!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I would love to get another pupper eventually, but I think we're still scarred from his puppyhood 8 years ago to consider one right now. Hahaha!


Commit now and figure it out later! Live fast die young! UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Moar puppy spam!

Brennan is such a good girl.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Moar puppy spam!
> 
> Brennan is such a good girl.
> 
> View attachment 19674


HAH. Cylinder with fur.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.

Also:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm no quitter...

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> HAH. Cylinder with fur.


She's such a sweetie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I'm no quitter...
> 
> SIMPLY


NO.

@ChebyshevII PE HALP


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY






leggo PE said:


> I'm no quitter...
> 
> SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


stahhhp, I'm running out of gifs


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Simply


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simply


DENIED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

DENIED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

DENIED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

DENIED


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simply


This is suboptimal SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is suboptimal SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 1, 2020)

yall are funny


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 1, 2020)

trying to decide if I'm on team SIMPLY or team NO


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 1, 2020)

also View attachment 18074


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.



jean15paul_PE said:


> NO


YES.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 1, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> trying to decide if I'm on team SIMPLY or team NO


have you heard that song? it should be easy to decide.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 1, 2020)

NikR_PE said:


> have you heard that song? it should be easy to decide.


but Paul McCartney


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Spam!


SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> SPAM SPAM


Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> SPAM?


SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Not even at 2k...

#SAD


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Not even at 2k...
> 
> #SAD


I DON'T WANT RESULTS!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I DON'T WANT RESULTS!


YOU WILL GET RESULTS AND YOU WILL LIKE THEM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SPAM TO 2,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

looks like boobies


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 1, 2020)

yay we got 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> yay we got 2k!


Huzzah! Well done! (yer welcome @DuranDuran @vhab49_PE @rebecca1)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


no.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYY


I'm warning you. I will put a song into your head that you will not like.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm warning you. I will put a song into your head that you will not like.


You're warning me?

(points to mod status)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> You're warning me?
> 
> (points to mod status)


IIIIIITS A SMALL WORLD AAAAAAAFTER ALLLLLLL


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


IT'S A SMALL, SMALL, WORLD


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm warning you. I will put a song into your head that you will not like.


Baaaaaaaaaaaaaay......    beeeeeeeeeeeeee  shhhhhhhhhhhh........


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


having....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> having....


NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> NO NO NO NO NO


Yes, I've been blackBut when I come back, you'll know, know, knowI ain't got the timeAnd if my daddy thinks I'm fineHe's tried to make me go to rehabI won't go, go, go


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> having....


A


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A


*sigh*


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 1, 2020)

LAST


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> A


WONDERFUL


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> WONDERFUL


CHRISTMAAAAAAASSSSSS TIIIIIIIIMMMMEEEEE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> CHRISTMAAAAAAASSSSSS TIIIIIIIIMMMMEEEEE


WHOooooooo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> CHRISTMAAAAAAASSSSSS TIIIIIIIIMMMMEEEEE


Who gave @leggo PE caffeine today???


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

Dunno, but I did just eat a homemade marshmallow!

Besides, I believe I was called "suboptimal" earlier?? By hmm, maybe a certain @squaretaper LIT AF PE, if I'm remembering correctly? And, I mean, I couldn't take that!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 1, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Dunno, but I did just eat a homemade marshmallow!


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm surprised I'm not banned yet. Apparently Leggo is just super nice.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 1, 2020)

I typically only use my banhammer for the _other_ type of spammer!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 1, 2020)

I didn't even know @leggo PE was a mod.

when you said that my first thought was, "but @JayKay PE is modding this round"


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 1, 2020)

IF I WAS AN EB MOD I WOULD BAN ITH GREAT PREJUDICE 

WHICH IS WHY I SHOULD NEVER BE A REAL MOD AND SHOULD ONLY MOD MURDER


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2020)

@DuranDuran


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Baby shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Baby shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Baby shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Baby shark
Mommy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Mommy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Mommy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Mommy shark
Daddy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Daddy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Daddy shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Daddy shark
Grandma shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandma shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandma shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandma shark
Grandpa shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandpa shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandpa shark, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Grandpa shark
Let's go hunt, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Let's go hunt, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Let's go hunt, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Let's go hunt
Run away, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Run away, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Run away, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Run away
Safe at last, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Safe at last, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Safe at last, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
Safe at last
It's the end, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
It's the end, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
It's the end, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo
It's the end


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

O noes! I can't add any reactions! But, I haven't even used any! Gahhhhh!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Also, morning SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Triple?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Uno


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Due


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I didn't even know @leggo PE was a mod.
> 
> when you said that my first thought was, "but @JayKay PE is modding this round"


Haha! Yeah, I am. I'm cool like that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey. Hey, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

TOP?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Simplyyyyyyy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simplyyyyyyy


NO.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simplyyyyyyy


Stahhhhhhp


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 2, 2020)

I mean, every time I post that, it at least bumps the spam count by three posts min! Counting on one reply each from @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, every time I post that, it at least bumps the spam count by three posts min! Counting on one reply each from @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE.


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

We need more new people to SPAM. It's kind of pointless with just a bunch of old timers. #SAD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, every time I post that, it at least bumps the spam count by three posts min! Counting on one reply each from @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE.


Hmm, I sure hope I don't get banned. That would cut your automatic spam by 33%.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simplyyyyyyy


:redface:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey. Hey, @LyceeFruit PE...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

triple


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 2, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19705


Stella, right?

I LOVE YOU, PUPPER!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19705


First of all, THAT FACE!!!

Second, @rebecca1 IS YOUR CAMERA A POTATO??? :rotflmao:


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> First of all, THAT FACE!!!
> 
> Second, @rebecca1 IS YOUR CAMERA A POTATO??? :rotflmao:


Stella has the best faces  

and not my current camera, all of my Stella pics are either ancient or from my sister, i don't know what vegetable she has for a phone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> Stella has the best faces


I will dogsit any time. Please and thank you.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I will dogsit any time. Please and thank you.


i haven't even gotten to dogsit, but I once got to drive with her for 2 hours and it was the best time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> i haven't even gotten to dogsit, but I once got to drive with her for 2 hours and it was the best time


My friends who adopted the Girl need to bring in one of their elderly cats for a procedure on Friday so I get to dogsit for 1.5 days! So she'll be back with her brother for shenanigans!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> My friends who adopted the Girl need to bring in one of their elderly cats for a procedure on Friday so I get to dogsit for 1.5 days! So she'll be back with her brother for shenanigans!


oh that is one sleepy smiley pup


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

OMG FRENS, SHE HAS A WINTER SWEATER


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

ANOTHER SWEATER PIC


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

View attachment 18074


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

unintended top^^^^^


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 2, 2020)

@jean15paul_PE WE DEMAND MORE WW PICS


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm still working but at least from home spam


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

A


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

WONDERFUL


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 2, 2020)

-ly long day at work


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Christmastime


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Taco night!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)

Sleepy Christmas snoopy


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 2, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19717


He must be dreaming of peanut butter


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2020)

2k posts......

pitiful


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2020)

NJmike PE said:


> 2k posts......
> 
> pitiful


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why so many peen pics?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Why so many peen pics?


wait... wut?


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 3, 2020)

good god...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE
> 
> Why so many peen pics?


The Boy is just happy to see you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


>


How many notifications? I lost count.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Ok who gave @MadamPirate PE some crack rocks...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> View attachment 19727
> 
> 
> good god...


Quality spamming is happening.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> How many notifications? I lost count.


~195


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.



MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


Ok who game @MadamPirate PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

oh hell naw @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE rebuttal UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE how u post so fast?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE it's the booze n pharmaceuticals UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I need booze after seeing all this lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

This is a great Weird War I @MadamPirate PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh, also, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Tiny sausage dogs!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I like how @rebecca1 reacts to the first few pics and then is like "....aiight F this" and gives up. :rotflmao:


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I like how @rebecca1 reacts to the first few pics and then is like "....aiight F this" and gives up. :rotflmao:


hey i love those pups but i have limits


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 19731


OMG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 19732


Wait so there's...3? 4?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Wait so there's...3? 4?


4 total. 2 doxies, 2 corgis.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TRIPLE

Edit: Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Names please, show some decorum.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> 4 total. 2 doxies, 2 corgis.


But none are yours, yes?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

The shorthaired doxie is Aspen, the painted doxie is Elvis, the tricolored corgi is Brennan, and the golden corgi is Gryphon.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> But none are yours, yes?


Correct. I haz kittens at home. The corgis are my best friend's dogs, and the doxies belong to her boss.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

triple!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Correct. I haz kittens at home. The corgis are my best friend's dogs, and the doxies belong to her boss.


Oof, lot of energy going on there...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oof, lot of energy going on there...


Yep. 

Corgis are tired today though because they were at daycare yesterday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Elvis is me when I roll outta bed...


----------



## TwistedLeague (Dec 3, 2020)

So lets assume the "Scheduled drop" of the exams is Dec 14th... And the election was Nov 3rd. Whats going to take longer, Nevada counting their votes or NCEES dropping the results....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TwistedLeague said:


> So lets assume the "Scheduled drop" of the exams is Dec 14th... And the election was Nov 3rd. Whats going to take longer, Nevada counting their votes or NCEES dropping the results....


These are the big questions...

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Simplyyyyyy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 3, 2020)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm back at it again, baby!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Simplyyyyyy


NO.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


>


Pretty sure this is @vhab49_PE in the office.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Pretty sure this is @vhab49_PE in the office.


Truth.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> View attachment 19731


I love the mid/long hair.  They look so.... rumpled.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

A


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 3, 2020)

very long day at work


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> very long day at work


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


This is suboptimal SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

SIMPLYYYYYYYYY


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 3, 2020)

HAAAAAAAAVING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLYYYYYYYYY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Leggo is out of control! Thanks, Obama.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Leggo is out of control! Thanks, Obama.


You called?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Hail Mary SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Hail Martha SPAM while we're at it (TOP)


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Triple


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Quadruple


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 3, 2020)

I've spammed, can I have my license now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I've spammed, can I have my license now?


No. 12.3k spam to go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Get on it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.

@leggo PE.......

SIMPLY......


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.

UNCE.

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Not sure what he is looking at.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Not sure what he is looking at.


I’m not sure what I’m looking at


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> I’m not sure what I’m looking at


Is mr rocket man. Black kitty in the dark.  Looking at the blinds for some odd reason.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


Ah, clinical evidence @vhab49_PE's mind is beginning to go. Bid farewell to the @vhab49_PE we once knew...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Is mr rocket man. Black kitty in the dark.  Looking at the blinds for some odd reason.
> 
> View attachment 19740


Creepin' cat is a sneak.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.UNCE.


Also, UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE? UNCE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

UNCE? OR UNTZ? @txjennah PE :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 3, 2020)

It's the Great Schism between the erudite UNCE civilization and the wildling nomadic UNTZ tribe.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> SIMPLY......


HAVING......


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 3, 2020)

LAST CHRISTMAS.........


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> HAVING......


A WONDERFUL.....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> LAST CHRISTMAS.........


DAMMIT DOTH!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It's the Great Schism between the erudite UNCE civilization and the wildling nomadic UNTZ tribe.


I was several UNCE's in... and was like, that is not right!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 3, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> UNCE? OR UNTZ? @txjennah PE :rotflmao:


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 3, 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 3, 2020)

TRIPLE


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> A WONDERFUL.....


CHRISTMAS TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


Having


----------



## skg723 (Dec 4, 2020)

I've suddenly become a superstitious person.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

skg723 said:


> I've suddenly become a superstitious person.


Come worship at the holy altar of SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> UNCE? OR UNTZ? @txjennah PE :rotflmao:


Until January 2nd it's SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> Until January 2nd it's SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm just gonna speak my truth here because like


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I think we're all friends and respect each other enough


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

to where I can open up and share this but


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I get why "Wonderful Christmastime" is an objectively terrible song but


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I ACTUALLY LIKE IT

NON IRONICALLY


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I HAVE SPOKEN MY TRUTH

THE END


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I HAVE SPOKEN MY TRUTH
> 
> THE END


Well said.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I hate all Christmas music. Some I tolerate a bit better. But working in retail with muzac... your soul dies. Every 20mintues when I worked at Sears, the Lands End Christmas song played. I worked 8hr shifts. 

I also am repulsed by Coco Cabana (or whatever) I worked a kiosk outside of one of those smelly preppy stores and that song played a lot.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2020)

No.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 4, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2020)

NEIN!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> SIMPLY


HAVING


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 4, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> MadamPirate PE said:
> 
> 
> > SIMPLY
> ...


A


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> A


WONDERFULLLLLL


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 4, 2020)

CHRISTMASTIIIIIIIIIIIIIME


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

First post, waiting on my results and apparently the spam thread makes it go faster.

Also, just pointing out that control systems wasn't a discipline option when I registered for the website and that is a valid discipline in all 50 states now...  Feeling a little unappreciated.


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> First post, waiting on my results and apparently the spam thread makes it go faster.
> 
> Also, just pointing out that control systems wasn't a discipline option when I registered for the website and that is a valid discipline in all 50 states now...  Feeling a little unappreciated.


@Road Guy, any way we can make Control Systems a discipline option for users to list in their profile?

And YES! Spamming makes it go much faster. The best thing about spam is that the more spammers there are, the more spam there is, the faster the spam comes, the faster the wait goes!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2020)

If only I could remember how I set those up  

(kidding i'll look and add)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> If only I could remember how I set those up
> 
> (kidding i'll look and add)


Thanks! @TooStressedForAFunnyName, it looks like you might get your wish... Time will tell!

Ooohhhh I got a TOPSIES!  :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Simply


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Simply


Having


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

a wonderful


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

CHRISTMASTIME!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

WHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

This is almost as much fun as when @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE are around going crazy when I say the simple word....

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 4, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> This is almost as much fun as when @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE are around going crazy when I say the simple word....
> 
> SIMPLY


You mean when you simply say SIMPLY?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 4, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> This is almost as much fun as when @squaretaper LIT AF PE and @ChebyshevII PE are around going crazy when I say the simple word....
> 
> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

a wonderful


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> SIMPLY


CHEB, NO. *bangs pots*


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> a wonderful


CHRISTMASTIME!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> First post, waiting on my results and apparently the spam thread makes it go faster.
> 
> Also, just pointing out that control systems wasn't a discipline option when I registered for the website and that is a valid discipline in all 50 states now...  Feeling a little unappreciated.


YASSSS CONTROL SYSTEMS ARE SO COOL


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


>


A new birdie!!!

For reference and for good old' days of past spam's sake:

View attachment 9471


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


>


It me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

He needs to moisturize his toes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

5


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> It me.


IT is me celebrating a meeting that should have been "vHab why you sucking?" but instead was "great job team!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 1


Stole it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Robbed!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 1






vhab49_PE said:


> Stole it.


But you did make it kinda tops? since I was quoting you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

having


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 4, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NEIN.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> having


A


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

Dreaming


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

Of


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

wonderful


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2020)

...Too stressed for a funny name?


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

A


----------



## TooStressedForAFunnyName (Dec 4, 2020)

Passing score?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> wonderful


CHRISTMAS TIME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


>


That me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2020)

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> First post, waiting on my results and apparently the spam thread makes it go faster.
> 
> Also, just pointing out that control systems wasn't a discipline option when I registered for the website and that is a valid discipline in all 50 states now...  Feeling a little unappreciated.


have you met @ChebyshevII PE (&amp; their 103 children)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2020)

Spam that you can’t eat!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> have you met @ChebyshevII PE (&amp; their 103 children)?


He's cool.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hate all Christmas music. Some I tolerate a bit better. But working in retail with muzac... your soul dies. Every 20mintues when I worked at Sears, the Lands End Christmas song played. I worked 8hr shifts.
> 
> I also am repulsed by Coco Cabana (or whatever) I worked a kiosk outside of one of those smelly preppy stores and that song played a lot.


People talk about Christmas music like it's a homogeneous genre. I love good Christmas music. I'm not a fan of annoying pop-y Christmas music. Here's some Christmas music I like.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I love pop Christmas garbage. I may not be right in the head.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I hate all Christmas music. Some I tolerate a bit better. But working in retail with muzac... your soul dies. Every 20mintues when I worked at Sears, the Lands End Christmas song played. I worked 8hr shifts.
> 
> I also am repulsed by Coco Cabana (or whatever) I worked a kiosk outside of one of those smelly preppy stores and that song played a lot.


I hate a lot of Christmas music as well.  If I want to listen to it, that's one thing, but getting inundated with really terrible covers at stores.....no.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

> 34 minutes ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> People talk about Christmas music like it's a homogeneous genre. I love good Christmas music. I'm not a fan of annoying pop-y Christmas music. Here's some Christmas music I like.



Ahh. The cardigan and white tee.  I  the 90's.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> I hate a lot of Christmas music as well.  If I want to listen to it, that's one thing, but getting inundated with really terrible covers at stores.....no.


I don't go to stores.  Especially not after the LAST time I ventured out to a store. Sigh.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Triple!


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't go to stores.  Especially not after the LAST time I ventured out to a store. Sigh.


What happened?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 4, 2020)

Banjo crated himself. In Marcie's crate.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't go to stores.  Especially not after the LAST time I ventured out to a store. Sigh.






txjennah PE said:


> What happened?


Curious minds want to know!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> What happened?


So I had a Black Friday online order to pick up, so I headed to the mall right after it opened on Sunday.  Parked by Penney's where my pickup was, but wandered down to Barnes &amp; noble to look at journals and games for little gifts.  Then this large group of people came rushing through B&amp;N yelling about a shooter.  I looked up, and the parking lot was FULL of first responders. It was pretty terrifying. And the worst part was it happened down by Penney's, so I just hovered in the corner of B&amp;N while the police got things sorted out. I didn't hear anything, but apparently they did find two casings, so there actually was a shooter.

I mean, I fucking live in Iowa. WHY ARE PEOPLE SHOOTING AT EACH OTHER IN THE MALL. ESPECIALLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING.  It will be a LONG time before I go to the mall again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> So I had a Black Friday online order to pick up, so I headed to the mall right after it opened on Sunday.  Parked by Penney's where my pickup was, but wandered down to Barnes &amp; noble to look at journals and games for little gifts.  Then this large group of people came rushing through B&amp;N yelling about a shooter.  I looked up, and the parking lot was FULL of first responders. It was pretty terrifying. And the worst part was it happened down by Penney's, so I just hovered in the corner of B&amp;N while the police got things sorted out. I didn't hear anything, but apparently they did find two casings, so there actually was a shooter.
> 
> I mean, I fucking live in Iowa. WHY ARE PEOPLE SHOOTING AT EACH OTHER IN THE MALL. ESPECIALLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING.  It will be a LONG time before I go to the mall again.


@leggo PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2020)

TooStressedForAFunnyName said:


> First post, waiting on my results and apparently the spam thread makes it go faster.
> 
> Also, just pointing out that control systems wasn't a discipline option when I registered for the website and that is a valid discipline in all 50 states now...  Feeling a little unappreciated.






LyceeFruit PE said:


> have you met @ChebyshevII PE (&amp; their 103 children)?


Yeah, I work in control systems. But my license (and my exam) were in the electrical category, so I didn’t have this problem.


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

I have no idea what # this is on


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Just helping it move along


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Are there rules to this thing?


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Im going to say no


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Hanging by the fire with poochy


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Poochie?


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Dog?


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Good luck all ye test takers


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Listening to Indie Christmas Spotify


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Kinda sucks


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Also drinking chocolate martinis


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

Kinda awesome


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

I hope y’all pass


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

But only if you’re qualified


----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## frazil (Dec 4, 2020)

I am not koalified

woohoo: Top!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2020)

I am most def not koalafied


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 4, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> So I had a Black Friday online order to pick up, so I headed to the mall right after it opened on Sunday.  Parked by Penney's where my pickup was, but wandered down to Barnes &amp; noble to look at journals and games for little gifts.  Then this large group of people came rushing through B&amp;N yelling about a shooter.  I looked up, and the parking lot was FULL of first responders. It was pretty terrifying. And the worst part was it happened down by Penney's, so I just hovered in the corner of B&amp;N while the police got things sorted out. I didn't hear anything, but apparently they did find two casings, so there actually was a shooter.
> 
> I mean, I fucking live in Iowa. WHY ARE PEOPLE SHOOTING AT EACH OTHER IN THE MALL. ESPECIALLY ON A SUNDAY MORNING.  It will be a LONG time before I go to the mall again.


Omfg that's horrifying!  I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 5, 2020)

Saturday night spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Dec 7 and still only page 118?! Results aint coming until April.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Dec 7 and still only page 118?! Results aint coming until April.


oh well. maybe itll calm down the entitled folks. probably not but a gal can dream


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


The legend of EB states that NCEES won't release the results until this thread hits 15,000 replies


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

long staff meeting spam!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

got us to 3k lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Day old donuts are my jam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

had to change my profile pic. my hair has grown a ton.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> Day old donuts are my jam


Day old dunkin' boston cream donuts!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

I needed a very long break from all things PE related. I took a hint from the universe after the April exam was cancelled. I'm back into the swing of things. Ready to spam in support of the October test takers. Fingers crossed for y'all.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I needed a very long break from all things PE related. I took a hint from the universe after the April exam was cancelled. I'm back into the swing of things. Ready to spam in support of the October test takers. Fingers crossed for y'all.


ive missed you friend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I'm back into the swing of things.


SPAM buddy!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 7, 2020)

civilrobot said:


> I needed a very long break from all things PE related. I took a hint from the universe after the April exam was cancelled. I'm back into the swing of things. Ready to spam in support of the October test takers. Fingers crossed for y'all.


Welcome back @civilrobot!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal. TOP


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


There is no exact answer, however, it's best to bet on spamming as MUCH as you possibly can. Then your chances are the best to pass!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


I think when I finally passed it took about 4k-5k for me. More is...more.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


Well, @LyceeFruit PE and I passed last October, and had ~1.8k posts.

Better get to spamming.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 7, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Welcome back @civilrobot!


Thanks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @LyceeFruit PE  lobstah rebuttal. TOP


lol

91 notifications from you


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> lol
> 
> 91 notifications from you


Dang, barely missed 100! Psh, not as bad as @MadamPirate PE, I was hit with 192-ish?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Dang, barely missed 100! Psh, not as bad as @MadamPirate PE, I was hit with 192-ish?


As I was doing it, I was really hoping that the retaliation  wouldn't hit 200 notifications lol


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't know if adorable animal news stories count as spam but... https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/03/asia/koala-christmas-tree-australia-scli-intl/index.html


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Spam for the sake of the PE test takers.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 7, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> I don't know if adorable animal news stories count as spam but... https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/03/asia/koala-christmas-tree-australia-scli-intl/index.html


Everything counts as spam


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

:bump:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

:multiplespotting:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

:rotflmao:


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM SPAMAN


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM SPAMAN SPARTA-MAN


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM SPAMA SPARTA-MAN SPAMMING


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM SPAMAN SPARTA-MAN SPAMMING SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPASM SPAMAN SPARTA-MAN SPAMMING SPAM SPAMALOT


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I HAVE TO PUSH THE PRAMALOT


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPANX SPREAD SPORES


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SORE SPEARTHROWERS SPREAD SPAM SPARINGLY


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPARSE SPRINGBOARDING SPREADS SPORADIC SPANKING SPELLS


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPARE SPINSTERS SPEEDILY SPAM SPRINKLES


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPACKLING SPAM SPORES SPEEDS SPAMDEMIC SPREAD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 7, 2020)

i miss @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I need 7 more posts to hit 56, the presumed safe passing score


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPAM SPEECH SPINDLE SPOKE SPARINGLY


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPACE SPAM SPENDS SPOKANE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SPINSTERS SPAN SPACE SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I wanted to pass

So I spammed so thoroughly

I caused myself shame


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

A single tear for

Those like me who took exam

And now have to wait


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

56! My girlfriend took 56 tests!

In a row?


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I want to spam you like an animal

I want to spam you from the inside

I want to spam you like an animal

My whole spamself is gone

You get me closer to passing


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll take a spam and coke, hold the coke.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm out of spam? You're out of spam! This whole courtroom is out of spam!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Good? Bad? I'm the guy with the spam.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Out of all the spam spots in all the world you had to walk into mine.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Shampoo is better, I make the hair nice and clean. 

Nuh uh, spam is better, I have a museum in Albert Lea, Minnesota.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

You can't handle the SPAM!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Alright stop, collaborate and listen

SPAM is back with a brand new invention


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

With every breath you take, every move you make I'll be SPAMMING you


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

MAMA said SPAM you out, hooh, I'm gonna SPAM you out


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

In the poker game of life SPAM is the rake, it's the F-ing rake!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

By the powers of GreySkull, I am SPAM-MAN!


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TOP SPAM


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Or not...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> As I was doing it, I was really hoping that the retaliation  wouldn't hit 200 notifications lol


I’m a proponent of a proportional response.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> I don't know if adorable animal news stories count as spam but... https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/03/asia/koala-christmas-tree-australia-scli-intl/index.html


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Here's my first SPAM! How many more do I need to post before I pass??


Waaaaaaaaaaitaminit. @TheLoneStarEngineer you've been a member since 2016! How do you not know the worst-kept secret of SPAM?? :rotflmao:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaitaminit. @TheLoneStarEngineer you've been a member since 2016! How do you not know the worst-kept secret of SPAM?? :rotflmao:


I may be a bear who just comes out of hibernation during my results release time and roaming only in familiar territory (Structural forum).....


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 7, 2020)

Since I can post anything on this thread without worrying about its validity...


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I’m a proponent of a proportional response.


A pro-pro as it were.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> A pro-pro as it were.


This. This is quality SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> I need 7 more posts to hit 56, the presumed safe passing score


The only safely assumed passing score is 80/80.

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> The only safely assumed passing score is 8*1*/80.


FIFY



leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 7, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> NO.


SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Feel like spamming


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't feel like spamming


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

PROSPERO ANO Y FELICIDAD


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I WANNA WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 8, 2020)

FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

NO


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

HAVING


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

A WONDERFUL

...cup of cafe bustelo this morning


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> Feel like spamming


HOW CAN YOU FUDGEY PUPPEHS YOU MONSTER


----------



## JayKay PE (Dec 8, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> HOW CAN YOU FUDGEY PUPPEHS YOU MONSTER


It increases reputation.

And those puppies were very fudgey


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> It increases reputation.
> 
> And those puppies were very fudgey


That.....is accurate.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART


These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

These spammers are outta control!


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I've done everything as you say


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I followed your rules without question


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I thought it would help me see things clearly


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

But instead of helping me to see


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I look around and its like I'm blinded


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm spinning out of control out of control


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm spinning out of control out of control


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPAM SBAM BAM BAM BAM!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello, spammers! Good effort between yesterday and today; let's keep it up!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Frustrated spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Mad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

SPORADIC SPAM!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Whoa oh oh oh ohhhh @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

BOT SPAM???!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> BOT SPAM???!!!


Not a bot, just wanna make @squaretaper LIT AF PE's notifications explode


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> Not a bot, just wanna make @squaretaper LIT AF PE's notifications explode


@MadamPirate PE is not a bot in the IT sense, but in the "you're a machine" sense.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Good grief...







*inhales for rebuttal*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE. @MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE. @MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE. @MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.  TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.  Hey, 10,000 posts for me!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.  TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.  TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE. TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.  TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE is a bot UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

490 NOTIFICATIONS


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 8, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> *No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;*


I just read the rules....Seems like we have a lot of accidents happening!!?  opcorn:


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 8, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> I just read the rules....Seems like we have a lot of accidents happening!!?  opcorn:


You can't have a double - but triples are fine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> I just read the rules....Seems like we have a lot of accidents happening!!?  opcorn:






MadamPirate PE said:


> You can't have a double - but triples are fine!


Just gotta know how to work the system.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

And at this late in the game, people have typically given up on the rules anyway.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 8, 2020)

BUt going for 3 anyway.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> 490 NOTIFICATIONS


I was counting but sneezed and forgot where I was after 250ish.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 8, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> I just read the rules....Seems like we have a lot of accidents happening!!?  opcorn:


Whatever it takes. Buuuut, it's all old-timers at the 'mo, I'm pretty sure our SPAM has a factor of 33% as far as efficacy...if you wanna pass, ya gotta SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 8, 2020)

Ngl, i skipped from page 170 to 189. I assume it was all just @squaretaper LIT AF PE spamming @MadamPirate PE lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> Ngl, i skipped from page 170 to 189. I assume it was all just @squaretaper LIT AF PE spamming @MadamPirate PE lol


@MadamPirate PE started it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @MadamPirate PE started it.


No, you started Weird War 3.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Jib Crane


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Trench


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

MCC


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Teams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

lockers.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

VE

Hate VE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Cold


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Sleepy kitten


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> No, you started Weird War 3.


Dangit, the blame game doesn't work for me. *shakes fist*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Teams


Is this is biannual unraveling of @vhab49_PE? :rotflmao:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is this is biannual unraveling of @vhab49_PE? :rotflmao:


To sleep, perchance to dream.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

But dreams bad, because nightmares of passing/not passing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Coming soon to a vHab near you:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream.


Ayyyyyyyyyyy [emphasis mine], there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Welcome to Weird War III @vhab49_PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Today is death by meeting until lunch.  1 hour to go!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCESPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCESPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCESPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

SPAM FOR @rebecca1 TO PASS UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? @MadamPirate PE I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

ZOMG


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good thinking @rebecca1.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE are we there yet? I want off this ride!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HAD A DREAM THAT I PASSED THE EXAM. GONNA SPAM LIKE @squaretaper LIT AF PE AND @MadamPirate PE TO MAKE IT COME TRUE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Ok ok! You win this round @rebecca1 &amp; @vhab49_PE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

HOMAHGAWD WHY


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> HOMAHGAWD WHY


Square started it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Square started it.


*hides in cubicle*


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2020)

fowler said:


>


Excellent first, and first spam, post.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Excellent first, and first spam, post.


.... the waiting is KILLING me right now....


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 9, 2020)

fowler said:


> .... the waiting is KILLING me right now....


With 83% certainty I can say that you will live. 91% if you wear a hard hat.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 9, 2020)

fowler said:


> .... the waiting is KILLING me right now....


I mean, you've already waited this long... What's a few more days/weeks? In the mean time, let's get this spamming up!

It's statistically proven that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 9, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, you've already waited this long... What's a few more days/weeks? In the mean time, let's get this spamming up!
> 
> It's statistically proven that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass!


at least I have good company while I sit here in solitary confinement (WFH) waiting for what seems to be eternity... Timber and Piper were super helpful while I was studying....I could spam this pictures of my dogs all day long....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 9, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> View attachment 19864


my dogs would probably sit there and eat the dirt.... hide the evidence??  so far my christmas tree is still standing. so that's a plus...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@rebecca1 and @vhab49_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE you're killing me smalls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE :LP jumped off his rock!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Good God what I have created...







Although that's including the ~200 from before, I didn't click the icon to reset it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

Ehh..I'll just let it keep counting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

@MadamPirate PE WW3 REBUTTAL UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 9, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 10, 2020)

holy moly @MadamPirate PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Did I miss anything between pages 210 &amp; 239? It looked like @MadamPirate PE was enacting revenge?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

In today's FB memories: I tried to run my 1st marathon when it was -10F. 

Spoiler alert: I did not run a marathon that day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

*siiiiigh*


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19871


I see your two bundles of cuteness and raise you 3 more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> View attachment 19871


Highway to the Danger ZoneGonna take it right into the Danger Zone


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

smap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

amps


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> amps


Volts


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Performance review is over with spam untz untz untz untz


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Volts


uhhh... current


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> uhhh... current


Reactance


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Impedance


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Capacitance


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Power


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Inductance


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Flux


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Resistance


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> smap






vhab49_PE said:


> amps


 maps


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> I see your two bundles of cuteness and raise you 3 more!
> 
> View attachment 19874


I required more photos and at a larger size please.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Highway to the Danger ZoneGonna take it right into the Danger Zone


i dont understand the reference


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I required more photos and at a larger size please.



challenge accepted...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I required more photos and at a larger size please.



why hello there!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i dont understand the reference


Moo nose in banjo's danger zone... 

Is quote from song from Top Gun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

@rebecca1 yer missing puppy photos. get in here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Moo nose in banjo's danger zone...
> 
> Is quote from song from Top Gun.


oooooo

i hated that movie &gt;_&lt;


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

keep going @fowler please.

your puppies are v cute


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I required more photos and at a larger size please.


hi mom


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I required more photos and at a larger size please.


technically this one is my son's ... she was just visiting.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I required more photos and at a larger size please.


and... last but not least.. the skittish one.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> keep going @fowler please.
> 
> your puppies are v cute


i can do this all day....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

The snuggles


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

The end of Turkey Day... Food Coma


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

Food Coma #2
 yes... he's under our dining room chair. it's his favorite spot when he's not on my lap!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

Before the Food Comas...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> The snuggles
> 
> View attachment 19884


Ermagoodness


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> oooooo
> 
> i hated that movie &gt;_&lt;


I loved that movie!  When I was a kid, anyway.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 10, 2020)

vhab49_PE said:


> Moo nose in banjo's danger zone...
> 
> Is quote from song from Top Gun.
> 
> ...


Great soundtrack! Decent movie it was a little cheesy at times but that was common at the time the movie was made.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

SIMPLY


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

Not puppy pictures  ... but stopped to take this picture on my way to my dentist appt this am... the mountain was glowing this am...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


NO.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> The snuggles
> 
> View attachment 19884


This is quality SPAM.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is quality SPAM.


I tried putting reindeer ears on my Blue's ... it was successfully unsuccessful...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is quality SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> Not puppy pictures  ... but stopped to take this picture on my way to my dentist appt this am... the mountain was glowing this am... View attachment 19888


Hey, I have a dentist appointment today, too!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Hey, I have a dentist appointment today, too!


not my favorite thing in the world... but gotta keep the pearly whites healthy!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> not my favorite thing in the world... but gotta keep the pearly whites healthy!


I mean, does anyone truly like going to the dentist? Luckily, I've historically had way worse dentists than the one I have now!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, does anyone truly like going to the dentist? Luckily, I've historically had way worse dentists than the one I have now!


trouble is.. the dentist isn't usually who you see... it's the hygienists. and i feel like I've seen a different one each time lately... today's was a little rough


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Oh, I usually see the same hygienist and the same dentist every time. There are only like, three different hygienists and two dentists (one of which is only in the office maybe two days a week), so it's pretty much the same every time for me. My dentist is a little bit of a hoot, too! She's quite funny. Not the best combination when your mouth is wide open, but better than the alternative! And nothing unfortunate has happened. So yeah, I guess I can't complain!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Oh, I usually see the same hygienist and the same dentist every time. There are only like, three different hygienists and two dentists (one of which is only in the office maybe two days a week), so it's pretty much the same every time for me. My dentist is a little bit of a hoot, too! She's quite funny. Not the best combination when your mouth is wide open, but better than the alternative! And nothing unfortunate has happened. So yeah, I guess I can't complain!


I usually see one of two dentists depending on the day of the week i go, but they must have a lot of hygienists (or a high turnover)....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> trouble is.. the dentist isn't usually who you see... it's the hygienists. and i feel like I've seen a different one each time lately... today's was a little rough


I've rescheduled appointments to only see 1 hygienist. I'm indifferent to my dentist but I love my hygienist - if she were to leave his practice, I would follow her to the next one.

At my old dentist, it was in my chart that they weren't to book me with one specific hygienist (I was not the only one with this note they told me). He made me very uncomfortable and for some reason wore a lab coat with khakis &amp; a short sleeve button up when all the rest of the hygienists were in scrubs


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Unless I have a bad hygienist, I enjoy going to the dentist. Get to lay back and get my teeth pampered.

But yeah, my wife finds a gentle hygienist that she like and refuses to see anyone else. Most offices that I've been to allow you to request a specific hygienist or dentist when you make your appointment.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Unless I have a bad hygienist, I enjoy going to the dentist. Get to lay back and get my teeth pampered.
> 
> But yeah, my wife finds a gentle hygienist that she like and refuses to see anyone else. Most offices that I've been to allow you to request a specific hygienist or dentist when you make your appointment.


For sure... I'm not generally overly picky. Getting my teeth cleaned/worked on doesn't phase me. My mom has been a dental assistant for like 30 years. My husband on the other hand hates going, hates people working in his mouth, and hates needles... so it's always an ordeal to get him there.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 10, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @rebecca1 yer missing puppy photos. get in here


i picked a terrible day to have a field survey


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 10, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> i picked a terrible day to have a field survey


actually, coming back and seeing so many puppy pics was pretty amazing


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 10, 2020)

oooh TRIPLE!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

still a long way from 15k i think...


----------



## frazil (Dec 10, 2020)

Only ~9000 more to go... we could knock that out this weekend


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

frazil said:


> Only ~9000 more to go... we could knock that out this weekend


I think @MadamPirate PE has accepted the challenge...


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey @squaretaper LIT AF PE, you think @leggo PE will ban me?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

my "waiting" assistant.... a whiskey advent calendar.  i just hope i don't get through the entire calendar before we get results.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2020)

fowler said:


> my "waiting" assistant.... a whiskey advent calendar.  i just hope i don't get through the entire calendar before we get results..... View attachment 19893


This is awesome! But @fowler did you take this picture with a potato??? :rotflmao:


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is awesome! But @fowler did you take this picture with a potato??? :rotflmao:


may have taken the picture after a couple shots of whiskey .... but nobody can prove it.  :kewlpics:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

I only spam the _other_ kind of spammers. Not those who spam here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I only spam the _other_ kind of spammers. Not those who spam here!


The Sickening! It's happening!!!! @MadamPirate PE


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

I mean, who started this spam battle?

It's all good though. It bumps the spam count considerably, which this thread DIRELY needs, so I don't see any issue.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I only spam the _other_ kind of spammers. Not those who spam here!


When I said this, I clearly had spam on my mind. I meant to say, I only *ban* the _other_ kind of spammers.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Dec 10, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> I mean, who started this spam battle?
> 
> It's all good though. It bumps the spam count considerably, which this thread DIRELY needs, so I don't see any issue.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 10, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is awesome! But @fowler did you take this picture with a potato??? :rotflmao:


And don't worry... i take way better pics of my dogs!  :doganim:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 10, 2020)

MadamPirate PE said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE


All I have to say in response is....

UNCE UNCE UNCE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Mom stop, I'm sleeping!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh the joys of the insert various number k threads.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

we need @Will.I.Am PE back. they were a master spammer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

*pours one out* for @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 11, 2020)

for @Will.I.Am PE


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

It's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

And longer Monday.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Potentially a very long Tuesday as well.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Which is good. Tuesdays don't usually have a feel.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I guess 5 Tuesdays ago had a bit of a feel.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

But that was an anomaly.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Normally Tuesdays are crap.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Sometimes Christmas is on Tuesdays.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Sometimes my birthday is on a Tuesday.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I regret putting down Tuesdays so hard.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I tried to apologize.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

But Tuesday's gone with the wind.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Ruby Tuesday's is a mediocre restaurant.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I say mediocre because it's not great but it's better than cooking at home.


----------



## Eye Hate Landscaping PE (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm not carrying the load on the 15k SPAM goal, but hopefully I'm pitching in enough to skate by on the exam.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

EyehatethePEexam said:


> It's gonna be a long weekend.


Agreed. and probably a long next week... Tuesday included. 



View attachment EagerPaleCougar-mobile.mp4


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@LyceeFruit PE  UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 11, 2020)

S.P.A.M.

TOP


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Spam for the PE test takers awaiting results!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

yes~ ... in this case "no news" is not good news...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

.....my anxiety can't take much longer!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

...even the dogs (who are looking totally innocent right now), have been testing my patience today...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

one of them is snoring now...


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 11, 2020)

No one is spamming enough. Everyone fails. MERRY CHRISTMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

pretty sure it's the big one (Timber)


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

txjennah PE said:


> No one is spamming enough. Everyone fails. MERRY CHRISTMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

*deep breath*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

@txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

TOP!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> TOP!


I was starting to think no one cared about our suffering...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Just tryna SPAM for the exam victims gladiators.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Just tryna SPAM for the exam victims gladiators.


pretty sure it's both.... either way


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> pretty sure it's both.... either way


@fowler which did you take?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @fowler which did you take?


WRE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> WRE


Finguhs crossed! You got this.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Finguhs crossed! You got this.


Everyone keeps telling me that  ... I didn't feel horrible leaving the exam, but I didn't feel good either... then went through (going through) all the phases of post-exam stresses and second guessing...we will see.. not soon enough !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> Everyone keeps telling me that  ... I didn't feel horrible leaving the exam, but I didn't feel good either... then went through (going through) all the phases of post-exam stresses and second guessing...we will see.. not soon enough !


Meh, it's just a stupid test. I studied for 2.5 months for the WRE off and on. I know I tanked the structural and geotech questions fasho.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Meh, it's just a stupid test. I studied for 2.5 months for the WRE off and on. I know I tanked the structural and geotech questions fasho.


I think it was double stressful cuz I was supposed to take it in April, then it was canceled... then re-registered for Oct. And I didn't study as much leading up to the October as I did April... it's just been a weird course of events.... definitely bombed a few, but hopefully answered ENOUGH correctly..


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> I think it was double stressful cuz I was supposed to take it in April, then it was canceled... then re-registered for Oct. And I didn't study as much leading up to the October as I did April... it's just been a weird course of events.... definitely bombed a few, but hopefully answered ENOUGH correctly..


Ouch! I hear ya, well nothing to do but wait. You can always SPAM with more dank memes hahahha.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

:rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

ooohh... i'm not an intern anymore..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait ... why are there like 7 PE study material/course ads and only 1 for an actual PE (the stamp) ... seems unfair..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

tired ......

of 

waiting


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

tired ......

of 

waiting


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting.... Tired of waiting....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

just


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

so


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

tired


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

ooohh... stepping up in the world....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

hmmm... when does the mafia game start?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

my dogs are ridiculous btw


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

THE WAIT


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

i took the EET course btw...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

in case anyone cares..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

wait wait wait


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and so we wait..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

phew.. dog distraction...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

they found a plastic bottle


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

it's all fine until they try to eat it...in small pieces


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and ... doorbell...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

package delivery...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

love getting packages..even it its what i ordered!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

back to waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

anyone think they already have the results but are purposely not posting them until after the registration deadline for the jan exam?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

i mean, i know they posted that they wouldn't be available prior to close of registration... just wondering if that was intentional....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

probably was...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

so .. still waiting..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

least i can get promoted here... hahahaha


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

and waiting...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 11, 2020)

ok.. gotta go feed the dogs now.. they never let me be late with dinner...  :doganim:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> i took the EET course btw...


Heyyy me too!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> and waiting...


This is acceptable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

TRIPLE POST


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 11, 2020)

fowler said:


> least i can get promoted here... hahahaha


Looks like you got the general idea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2020)

Did I miss anything between 258 and 278? Lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2020)

I got a new phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2020)

First car ride together, this was on the way back from the dog park.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 13, 2020)

Btw, today is the 1yr anniversary of me passing!!! Its 832am est and I got my notification at 957am. So soon it's officially official


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)

Play time yesterday... at least these guys keep me busy!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)

The after-effects of play time...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @txjennah PE UNCE UNCE UNCE &gt;&gt;&gt; UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


LMAO I logged in and had 266 notifications.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE do you know what &gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE??


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE SIMPLY &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2020)

Ok I told myself I would stop spamming when this song ends because I'm working like a loser, byyyyyyyyeeeee


----------



## wedyan (Dec 14, 2020)

hey hey hey


----------



## wedyan (Dec 14, 2020)

it could be the day today


----------



## wedyan (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 14, 2020)

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)

Me, staring at my inbox for the rest of the week


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## engineergurl (Dec 14, 2020)

I call hijinks from like page 270 on at lease...  @matt267 PE I thought we had entrusted you to handle this as we retired...


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

I think I'll spam @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE too because I can't bear the wait and need to blow off some steam!

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 14, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> @squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


Yeesh, don't mess with Texas! :rotflmao:


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;TO PRINCIPAL!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE!!!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

Few more since I am enjoying it!!!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE!!!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE!!!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

@squaretaper LIT AF PE &amp; @MadamPirate PE SPAM SPAM SPAM&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;UNCE UNCE UNCE!!!!!


----------



## TheLoneStarEngineer (Dec 14, 2020)

TheLoneStarEngineer said:


> Few more since I am enjoying it!!!!!


Or probably going insane!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 14, 2020)

So many people logged in to EB rn SPAM.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Dec 14, 2020)

Spam!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

engineergurl said:


> I call hijinks from like page 270 on at lease...  @matt267 PE I thought we had entrusted you to handle this as we retired...


a wild @engineergurl reappears!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

please enjoy this vampire teefie


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

made Moo use her brain. she's gonna be mad come the new year - we signed them both up for a training class that'll make them think lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

Boyfriend wants to take Banjo (hound) shed hunting eventually. I told him I wanted to make Banjo my SAR partner. The skills will translate between the two. I really want to be on a SAR team tho due to where I live, it won't be mountains unless the mountains teams get overwhelmed and call in my local SAR team - but they do still training in the mountains in case. I have a friend on one of the SAR teams (not local to me)


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 15, 2020)

not even halfway there. 

Can we get ~7.5k posts in the next hour?


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

TOP!?


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

ANXIETY SPAM!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

TOOOOP!


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 15, 2020)

Spamalamalam


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;*TOP*


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Dec 15, 2020)

My kid is doing some sort of scavenger hunt where she has to run around and find things that start with a certain letter. I'm in the office. There's nothing in here but books. lol I don't know why she keeps coming in here first. She's run in here like 3 times like "QUICK! I need something that starts with an 'O'!" lol 

Each time, she runs in here with the same level of hopeful curiosity. Dude, we've been through this. Here's a book. Go away.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 15, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> not even halfway there.
> 
> Can we get ~7.5k posts in the next hour?


We have to accept the facts @RBHeadge PE. With so many disciplines having already moved to CBT, the SPAM thread will never hit 15k again.


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)
( •_•)
/ &gt;


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

no guarantees that I will not continually check NCEES for update...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

it's like watching a pot boil...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

........not boiling yet.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

........not boiling yet.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

got distracted by the mafia...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

this is gonna be a very long day...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

my whiskey advent calendar had a pretty strong rye last night...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

it was pretty good.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

don't hate me, but I let my pup try a bit..


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

her reaction had me in tears...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

View attachment IMG_1227 (1).mp4


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

not boiling yet...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

not boiling yet...


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

not boiling yet...


----------



## beccabun PE (Dec 15, 2020)

(\_/)( •_•)/ &gt;


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP (Dec 15, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> (\_/)( •_•)/ &gt;View attachment 20035


congrats! mine still says "pending" .... ugh shit is stressing me out!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 15, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> (\_/)( •_•)/ &gt;View attachment 20035


UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 15, 2020)

rebecca1 said:


> (\_/)( •_•)/ &gt;View attachment 20035


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

@leggo PE shouldn't this be locked now? or do we wait til everyone (or most everyone) has the results?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> @leggo PE shouldn't this be locked now? or do we wait til everyone (or most everyone) has the results?


I can't believe you'd actually request that the spam thread be locked, but ask, and you shall receive....


----------

